# Hello All



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

My first post here. My name is Andrew, and I'm an avid photographer, and reptile/invertebrate keeper. I'll share some of my photographs later on. Hello again, and I hope I enjoy my stay


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)

AndrewH said:


> My first post here. My name is Andrew, and I'm an avid photographer, and reptile/invertebrate keeper. I'll share some of my photographs later on. Hello again, and I hope I enjoy my stay


welcome


----------



## Anubis (Jun 23, 2008)

Andrew brought me back too. I made one post here and unfortunately found out that exotic mantids are banned in AZ, so I forgot about it all. There are always natives though, so I'm back.

Andrew's shots are hard to beat. You'll definitely like them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to both of you, from OHIO!


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool! What part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2008)

Medina, between Akron and Cleveland!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe macro junkie has competition?


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks all


----------

